# Questionnaire relating to the restriction of reptiles



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, this isn't a questionnaire I created but it was posted on Facebook and I have filled it in and I thought it would be worth posting it on here

Federation of British Herpetologists - Reptiles for Life!


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

filled in


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Filled it in a few days ago


----------

